# Track pads for M Roadster?? What do you guys recommend?



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

Getting prepared for the event next month and I was wondering what those of you who track your M Roadsters use for brake pads on the track...

Mike


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Mikelly said:


> Getting prepared for the event next month and I was wondering what those of you who track your M Roadsters use for brake pads on the track...
> 
> Mike


First time out, stock pads as long as they are pretty new.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

:stupid:

And when you find you need pads, I have been running Turner Motorsport Cool Willy pads on my E46 M3 with good luck. ANd you can drive them to/from teh track so you can change at home and drive the car to/from a hotel during the weekend. A bit more dust (maybe even more than stock) sometimes a bit of squeal, but not bad. And I have not had problems with the dust causing problems on teh wheels.


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

This isn't my first time out, and I've got about 22 years worth of track and HPDEing under my belt fellas... 

Shenandoah Circuit is hard on brakes and I suspect the stockers will fade before the end of the first session...
Mike


----------



## corgicoupe (Sep 12, 2004)

Mikelly said:


> This isn't my first time out, and I've got about 22 years worth of track and HPDEing under my belt fellas...
> 
> Shenandoah Circuit is hard on brakes and I suspect the stockers will fade before the end of the first session...
> Mike


I moved from OEMs to Hawk HP+ on my M Coupe and found them an improvement, with the advantage that I also ran them on the street. More dust and a bit of squeal, but the convenience was worth it. Next set will probably be Hawk Blues, which I'll have to change before driving to the track.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

corgicoupe said:
 

> I moved from OEMs to Hawk HP+ on my M Coupe and found them an improvement, with the advantage that I also ran them on the street. More dust and a bit of squeal, but the convenience was worth it. Next set will probably be Hawk Blues, which I'll have to change before driving to the track.


I'm considering Hawk Blues or HT-10's as a track pad. I've seen a lot of people mention the HT-10's here, but from what I've read on the Hawk website, I'm leaning toward the Blues.


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I trailer mine to the tracks I go to, so I'm not as concerned about that... I used the Hawk HT8 (replaced by the HT10) on my C5 corvette and loved the initial bite and wear. They were a little hard on rotors, but not bad like some of the reports I've read about the wilwoods...

Maybe I'll try the HP+ at first to see how they do...

Mike


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The HP+ can overheat and the CF goes to near 0. NOT a good thing, especially on the Shennandoah where there is little runoff in many places.


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

HT10's it is then!

Mike


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Blues have always treated me well. The first time out I'd just burn up the stock pads.


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

My chief concern is that those brake pads will cook off on the Jefferson Circuit, which is known for being hard on brakes... http://www.mazdadrivers.com/mda_photos_videos.htm
Scroll down to the Shenandoah circuit to see some incar of the course... LOTS of tight corners...

And I am not using the stock pads... No way, no how... At VIR in my previous car I was seeing 125mph on the uphill esses on the full course... Most people aren't getting above 110MPH... I'll spend a few bucks on the pads and some GS610 fluid. :thumbup: 
Mike


----------



## corgicoupe (Sep 12, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I'm considering Hawk Blues or HT-10's as a track pad. I've seen a lot of people mention the HT-10's here, but from what I've read on the Hawk website, I'm leaning toward the Blues.


I put 3 track days on the Blues this weekend, and I think they were an improvement over the HP+ pads. I'm satisfied with them for my skill level, and I felt more confident coming into 10A at Road Atlanta.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> but from what I've read on the Hawk website, I'm leaning toward the Blues.


what did you read?


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

HT-10's


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Mikelly said:


> My chief concern is that those brake pads will cook off on the Jefferson Circuit, which is known for being hard on brakes... http://www.mazdadrivers.com/mda_photos_videos.htm
> Scroll down to the Shenandoah circuit to see some incar of the course... LOTS of tight corners...
> 
> And I am not using the stock pads... No way, no how... At VIR in my previous car I was seeing 125mph on the uphill esses on the full course... Most people aren't getting above 110MPH... I'll spend a few bucks on the pads and some GS610 fluid. :thumbup:
> Mike


My chief concern would be running my street car without a cage through some esses at 125mph...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

VIR uphill esses have LOTS of runoff. Now screw up south bend it it could hurt, big time.


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

Which is why I'm building this: http://photos.yahoo.com/dat74z Select the New Zcar Projects Folder... It's off being painted right now and having ZG flares installed...:thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Mikelly (Jul 19, 2006)

Few of the paint progress with his wheels mocking up my rear flares...


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Those make great club racers...looks like it will be a pretty one too. Just remember not to put tire dressing on those wheels...lol.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

Porterfield's from www.livermoreperformance.com


----------

